# Today in the Fishroom~6/6/10 F0 Nandopsis beani



## AquaMoJo (Aug 9, 2007)

The F0 pair of Nandopsis beani pair are breeding again. I have five of them in a 100 gallon tank. They are still relatively small. I will be moving the pair to their own 120 gallon tank in the near future. Hard part is finding the female among the other females. As soon as you put that dip net in the tank, they all bleach out and scatter.

One interesting point of note...I've kept lots of Central American nasties in my time. I've never seen the speed that these fish have displayed. While I was photographing the male...the female is hiding with her brood..the male got close to the breeding area. Like a SHOT the female rocketed out and smacked the male. I mean it was QUICK. The male here is in breeding colors...but nothing like the female.










seconds before being smacked by the female. You can see his fins flared. He must have seen it coming.










Nice head shot.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I really like the first picture these arew Cichlids right? If they are whenever I get a big tank thats what i want I it .


----------



## AquaMoJo (Aug 9, 2007)

FishMatt said:


> I really like the first picture these arew Cichlids right? If they are whenever I get a big tank thats what i want I it .



Yes. They are cichlids from Central America...Mexico to be exact.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Wait I read the article in Tropical Fish Hobbist about your fish very nice picture in the magazine.


----------



## AquaMoJo (Aug 9, 2007)

FishMatt said:


> Wait I read the article in Tropical Fish Hobbist about your fish very nice picture in the magazine.


Thanks. I appreciate the compliment.


----------

